# Where do you mount your spreader controllers. 2018 f250



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Looking for ideas on where to mount the spreader controller. I have a lariat package so I have the full center console and don’t really want to take up space in the console area. Was thinking about making a removable mount that would Attach to The seat rails or somewhere near the floor and extend up just beneath your right leg. Still thinking


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/salt-spreader-controller-mounting.157458/


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

So I finally mounted my spreader box in my 2017. I didnt want to drill holes, so I mounted the box on some hard foam board.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I then cut it all down to size and glued it all together.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

It slides right into the bottom rail compartment. It's pretty sturdy too.























All for about 10 bucks. Note I did not glue anything to the truck.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Very clever, but no way I want that by my right leg. If you don’t mind it’s perfect.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Check out ram mounts. We mount our controllers on their cup holder mount. It basically is the shape of a cup. Controller mounts on it and it sits right in the cup holder of the center console. Easily removable.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Won’t work on new Lariat. Console takes up entire area.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> Very clever, but no way I want that by my right leg. If you don't mind it's perfect.


Doesnt bother me, I find myself resting my leg against it. It also keeps my plow controller wire out of the way, that was a real problem.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's how we do it. I have almost all our trucks setup this way.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

abbe said:


> Here's how we do it. I have almost all our trucks setup this way.
> 
> View attachment 186868
> 
> ...


That's awesome.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 186803
> View attachment 186804


Do you have the striker or tornado?


----------

